# Ruby's intro to birds



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I know that many of you have experienced bird dogs on the forum. Of course, our Ruby is just our pet and never had any intention to hunt, show or do field trials. My husband grew up with a Vizsla as a family pet so we always knew that we would have one some day. Since learning so much about the breed in the past year (from the forum), I am really enjoying watching Ruby's breed instinct kick in.

These videos are Ruby's first experience with birds at a locate and point clinic with our local V club. Our breeder is very involved in these and she keep us posted on the meet ups. I know Ruby didn't do as well as others but I am just proud to see her do what she is supposed to do. Her sister is amazing but they have her experience more birds then the doves and cardinals that Ruby sees in our back yard ;D

We just love our little red machine and just to see her do this a few times a year makes us happy and I'm sure she does too. She was pretty wiped out the rest of the weekend. 

First video is of her attempt to point and locate the quail
http://youtu.be/mWpobwrtmyM

Second video is of her finding one of the quails in the field that we didn't even know was there - kind of hard to see the bird but amazing once she picks up the scent.
http://youtu.be/8nfvNv_BcfM


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Very cool! Really hope we can find a place to do that with our girl. btw - are you using a steady-cam? Very smooth camera movements.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

dmp said:


> Very cool! Really hope we can find a place to do that with our girl. btw - are you using a steady-cam? Very smooth camera movements.


I am using a Sony Bloggie camcorder - one of those small ones that looks like a camera, nothing fancy. We got it when Ruby was 8 weeks old to capture all of her moments. Funny you say how smooth the camera movements are because every time I upload to youtube it tells me it wants to correct my shaky movements.

In Florida - you have to go to the middle of no where for these hunt club meetups. It was a 2 hr drive for us. I'm sure local Vizsla clubs will have scheduled events that you can get into. I am just lucky since our breeder is very active in the club and she keeps in touch with us.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Having lived about 30 miles from Florida I've learned if I'm not on the coast, Everywhere else is the middle of nowhere! 
I was just inside the Alamama line - about 90 miles north of PCB. Have good friends on the space coast, near cocoa and near Orlando


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

dmp said:


> Having lived about 30 miles from Florida I've learned if I'm not on the coast, Everywhere else is the middle of nowhere!
> I was just inside the Alamama line - about 90 miles north of PCB. Have good friends on the space coast, near cocoa and near Orlando


Ain't that the truth. We are in Tampa. I do like to get out to those remote places every once in a while.


----------

